# Shin won't stop bleeding



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

I went out for a ride on Sunday and didn't wear my shin guards, just some knee pads and got my right shin real good. Usually though it just scabs over, but not this time. It keeps bleeding, but it's not like...100% blood. It's a semiclear bleed. I've been keeping it clean and bandaged well but it just will not coagulate and scab over. Has this ever happened to any of you?


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2009)

um yeah kinda ,get it nice and clean then buy some bandage type thing called "fixamol" its like cotton on the outside and sticky on the backing. Itll let it breath while keeping the wound covered. leave that on until its pretty much healed. otherwise go see a doctor


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Have you tried those butterfly bandage things? They kinda look like barbells and stick to each side of the cut holding it together. Might work? The last time I got myself good I just went to the doctor cause I had a half dollar sized flap right at the base of my knee and had a big split on my shin. Guess who doesn't ride w/o shin guards anymore!


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

happened when i got a bad case of road rash on my hip. just gotta keep it clean and keep changing bandages. it'll stop "leaking" eventually. some neosporin helps too


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

I would use bandages, but due to the wound it wouldn't work too well. There's 4 bad ones that keep bleeding, the rest scabbed over. I think I may have done some damage to the muscle this time, the 4 that keep bleeding are deep as hell, but not big around. I just took a shower and shaved off the hair on my shin around the area. Reapplied neosporin, applied some nonstick pads, used some simple wraps then taped those down. If it's not better by tomorrow I'm heading to the doc. Haha, it looks like I let a badger loose on my shin.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I've had to use liquid bandage for a few nasty wounds like that. It hurts like hell when you put it on but the stuff works pretty decently...


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

You might need stitches. I did (and some minor surgery) to close it up when I shredded my shin. Might drop in to the doc if it doesn't start clotting in a day or 2.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Swell Guy said:


> You might need stitches. I did (and some minor surgery) to close it up when I shredded my shin. Might drop in to the doc if it doesn't start clotting in a day or 2.


Yeah if it's not doing better by tomm I'm heading to the doc. The major wounds are small in diameter, but they're very deep. And walking up or down stairs, pedaling my commuter bike, it all hurts like someones cracking me in the shin with a bat. My shins have hurt before from getting mangled, but not like this. I'd prefer to not need stitches obviously. Here's to hoping.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

if it looks like this you may need stitches


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

real men use superglue.

damon


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

cyrix said:


> Yeah if it's not doing better by tomm I'm heading to the doc. The major wounds are small in diameter, but they're very deep. And walking up or down stairs, pedaling my commuter bike, it all hurts like someones cracking me in the shin with a bat. My shins have hurt before from getting mangled, but not like this. I'd prefer to not need stitches obviously. Here's to hoping.


Yeah, that's what happened to me. I shredded my shin with my pedals at the BMX park. It hurt like the dickens even walking around, I thought I could tough it out if I kept pressure on it and clear/dry, but it didn't stop bleeding. When I went to the doc about 3 days later, some of the tissue became necrotic and he had to do minor surgery to remove it and sew up the remaining good tissue.

Good luck.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I tried using my normal superglue method on my shin a couple months ago. It stopped for a little but opened up again and no amount of superglue could make it stop. i went to the ER and got 3 stitches, and an ear full from the doctor for using superglue. apparently I hit a vein.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

those butterfly things seem to work.
but i like sterry strips better.
and if that doesn't work see a doctor.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

If you have aflac stitches could pay off. I made $370 for mine!


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

Johnny No.5 said:


> If you have aflac stitches could pay off. I made $370 for mine!


I just got me some AFLAC, level 2 accident for like $23/month pre-tax. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Go to the doctor.


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

pics??? its not like im a doctor or gore fiend or anything, but it might help others on here to assess depth/severity.

my opinion is to just put gauze on it, tape it tight and don't bug it for a few hours (no walking, pedalling, etc.) and then see what happens


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

It sucks when you get a cut on an area where skin is really taught. I sliced my thumb open with a knife 2 days ago and it doesn't want to heal up. I would avoid the superglue method unless it's an emergency.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

If the wound is deep, like beyond the outer and inner layers of skin, and the outer skin has a large gap in it, it might need to heal from the inside out. I had some similar issues after my clavicle surgery, and eventually my orthopedist just took me into surgery again and resealed the wound with heavier hardware.

In cases like this stitches or surgery are probably a better option. Letting it heal naturally will take longer and you have to be super careful with regards to infection.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Clear fluid is a hallmark sign of a stapyhlococcus A infection, you need antibiotics to clear it up. Don't wait, the next step in the infection is necrotizing faciitis where you will need surgery to remove the infected tissue.

Don't wait, see a doctor.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's a completely clear fluid it could be staph, but if it's a yellowish clear fluid mixed with a little blood it could sacrosanguinal fluid which will I think is normal for any deep wound.

Either way you should see a doctor. Unless you yourself are a doctor and can tell it's not infected it's better not to take a chance.


----------



## FBinNY (Nov 7, 2008)

Since the shinbone is so close to the skin, lots of shin cuts are also crush injuries, and may tend to ooze much longer than simple cuts elsewhere. 

If it hurt enough for you to take aspirin, that's another complicating factor. Aspirin is a blood thinner, and tends to increase bleeding and swelling. If you need a pain killer after an injury, consider an alternative such as Tylenol, or Ibuprophen. Also never take aspirin after a minor head injury.

In your case, I'd wait and monitor it for a while, using regular dressings. Since I'm by nature a wait and see guy for this kind of stuff, and we on the forum can't see and assess the injury, you need to make your own decision as to when it's time to see the doc.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Speculation on the nature of the clear fluid is quite funny. So is how to handle the injury, in terms of what to take afterward.

Didn't know we had so many people read Webmd and get it wrong. Hell, we have a chainlube guy now giving medical advice (and getting much of it wrong).


----------



## ezl_oo (Jun 15, 2009)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Speculation on the nature of the clear fluid is quite funny. So is how to handle the injury, in terms of what to take afterward.
> 
> Didn't know we had so many people read Webmd and get it wrong. Hell, we have a chainlube guy now giving medical advice (and getting much of it wrong).


LMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

levee67 said:


> real men use superglue.
> 
> damon


Nope...

"The panicked use of a staple gun by NSW doctor John Orchard to insert staples in a gaping head wound on NSW winger Michael De Vere early in the match was indicative of the shock pace.

ARL chief executive Geoff Carr censured Dr Orchard after the match, reminding him the use of staple guns must be confined to the dressing room, away from the eyes of mothers who have a big influence on the winter sport their sons play."


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Swell Guy said:


> You might need stitches. I did (and some minor surgery) to close it up when I shredded my shin. Might drop in to the doc if it doesn't start clotting in a day or 2.


definately you need stitiches....you could even butterfly them


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cyrix said:


> Yeah if it's not doing better by tomm I'm heading to the doc. The major wounds are small in diameter, but they're very deep. And walking up or down stairs, pedaling my commuter bike, it all hurts like someones cracking me in the shin with a bat. My shins have hurt before from getting mangled, but not like this. I'd prefer to not need stitches obviously. Here's to hoping.


u need to go to the doctor now and quite waiting


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

It clotted up but I ended up taking a trip to the hospital to see what they thought. I got two stitches over each of the four bad ones. All is well.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a fairly nasty shin injury 2 years ago. I run bmx pedals, cheap and bombproof, and I wrecked hard to the right. Well the grip pins on my pedals tore a 4 inch long gash right down the middle of my shin bone close to my ankle. It gouged up a fair amount of bone fragments and everything. I rode home with a shoe full of blood and it didn't truly stop for a day. I let it go when I should've gotten stitches.

I did clean it several times and after it finally scabbed over I made sure to look for signs of infection. It did start to get red and all and I kept at it with hydrogen peroxide and whatever antibiotic ointment I had. It finally healed over skin wise, but honestly its still slightly painful to the touch and I'll be buried with the scar/gouge track. 

Anyway even after it scabs over and with the stitches I'd be sure to check for signs of infection. I used hydrogen peroxide and a **** ton of ointment. Be safe. There's nothing manly about preventable gangrene.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

A old trick my mom used a few times growing up is go in your kitchen and get a egg. then crack it and do whatever you want with the yoke and whatnot you are after the thin membrain the is on the shell the clear part that lines the shell. very carefully pull that out and stick it over your cut. Then wait a bit till it dries and wala new skin that will keep out the dirt and will allow the wound to heal.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

My shin should be ok now, but thanks for the advice and input from all of you guys. My doctor gave me an earful about no coming in sooner. But that happens pretty often considering I usually get the same doc  Funny thing is he rides too and I've ran into him a few times on the local trails.


----------



## Timekiller (Jun 15, 2006)

Just let it heal up decent. I had a few nasty ones in the beginning of june, I kept ripping them open despite wrapping with gauze under my shinguards. Believe it or not they are still healing. Just ripped one open the other day, ruined another sock!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

hitechredneck said:


> A old trick my mom used a few times growing up is go in your kitchen and get a egg. then crack it and do whatever you want with the yoke and whatnot you are after the thin membrain the is on the shell the clear part that lines the shell. very carefully pull that out and stick it over your cut. Then wait a bit till it dries and wala new skin that will keep out the dirt and will allow the wound to heal.


... and possibly infect the wound. I don't think it's a great idea.


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats it, I'm gonna stop borrowing and just go buy a pair tomorrow  lol


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It's probably lupis, but anyhow I had this problem twice fairly recently. One of the big problems was the initial bandages I was using, because they kept the wound moist, and it then wouldn't scab over. Every time I moved, it would bleed a little and just kind of get "torn up". I had to let it air-dry and keep it clean with the proper antiseptics, but not really keep bandages on it. It eventually it got better, but at first it just wouldn't scab. This was pretty bad road-rash on my knee. My god it was painfull in the shower...


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Jayem said:


> It's probably lupis, but anyhow I had this problem twice fairly recently. One of the big problems was the initial bandages I was using, because they kept the wound moist, and it then wouldn't scab over. Every time I moved, it would bleed a little and just kind of get "torn up". I had to let it air-dry and keep it clean with the proper antiseptics, but not really keep bandages on it. It eventually it got better, but at first it just wouldn't scab. This was pretty bad road-rash on my knee. My god it was painfull in the shower...


I had a similar experience with my shin 2 years ago (see my above post). It took several months to actually heal over with new skin, and considerably longer to heal underneath it. It would scab over and then get torn and bleed all over again. I ruined several pairs of pants this way and countless socks. It still hurts some if I press on the scar even a little bit. (nerve damage)

And yes mine was painful as hell in the shower. Any kind of hot or cold water made it feel like some had just scraped it all over again. I can't imagine what full on road rash must have felt like! :madman:


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

rollertoaster said:


> I tried using my normal superglue method on my shin a couple months ago. It stopped for a little but opened up again and no amount of superglue could make it stop. i went to the ER and got 3 stitches, and an ear full from the doctor for using superglue. apparently I hit a vein.


well, see, you forgot to *bind* the wound.

from my D&D days, I remember you can bind a wound for like up to two turns without losing constitution points.

damon


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Energetik said:


> I had a similar experience with my shin 2 years ago (see my above post). It took several months to actually heal over with new skin, and considerably longer to heal underneath it. It would scab over and then get torn and bleed all over again.


Yep, it was like that.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

006_007 said:


> if it looks like this you may need stitches


WTF?? Am I the only one totally sickened out by this??

WTF happened to this guy? Freaking ninja sword? NASTY!!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> WTF?? Am I the only one totally sickened out by this??
> 
> WTF happened to this guy? Freaking ninja sword? NASTY!!


I've seen far worse. If you want real gore look for 3 guys 1 hammer. I will NEVER be able to unsee that ****ing ****. Seeing stuff like that really makes you wonder if humanity really deserves to be wiped out. I still get chills thinking about it and I saw it months ago. I also coincidentally never speak to the "friend" who showed it to me anymore.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

cyrix said:


> I've seen far worse. If you want real gore look for 3 guys 1 hammer. I will NEVER be able to unsee that ****ing ****. Seeing stuff like that really makes you wonder if humanity really deserves to be wiped out. I still get chills thinking about it and I saw it months ago. I also coincidentally never speak to the "friend" who showed it to me anymore.


I think it's just called the "russian hammer video", if we are both thinking of the same vid. Is it the one where the guys beat the guys face in with a hammer and poke a screw driver in numerous parts of his belly and his eyes and then eventually kill him with the hammer? It was the worst and most disturbing thing I have ever seen in my life... :/


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Seriously......get over yourself and stop being an attention whore


----------

